
Facebook Now Pushes Site Updates Twice A Day - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/08/03/facebook-is-now-pushing-updates-twice-a-day-thanks-to-new-hires-in-nyc/
======
DigitalSea
Releasing twice a day makes sense, if you're not the most visited website in
the world. There's something about Facebook's approach to things like that
that screams, "immature startup" Facebook is an adult now and should act
rightfully so, it has stakeholders and investors to appease and if something
breaks for even 5 minutes the share price could tumble having a roll on effect
and everyone knows Facebook can't really afford to suffer any more share price
drops.

------
logical42
I guess that explains why I've been twice as annoyed by it.

